# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Значение слова "Шри"

## Ади Раса дд

Харе Кришна, Патита Павана Прабху!
Примите мои поклоны.

Скажите пожалуйста,что означает слово "Шри"?
Например, когда говорят:" Джая Шри Кришна!"

Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Вот что пишет Шрила Прабхупада: Шри означает "богатство". Кришна обладает всеми богатствами.

бхоктарам йаджна-тапасам
сарва-лока-махешварам
сухридам сарва-бхутанам
джнаттва мам шантим риччхати

Этот стих из "Бхагавад-гиты" (5.29) можно назвать формулой мира для всех людей. Когда люди поймут, что Кришна, Верховный Господь, является высшим наслаждающимся, властелином всего сущего и самым близким и дорогим другом каждого, на земле воцарятся мир и процветание. К сожалению, обусловленные души, сбитые с толку влиянием внешней энергии Господа, предпочитают ссориться между собой, и потому мир не знает покоя. Чтобы вернуть мир, им нужно прежде всего понять, что богатство, олицетворяемое Шри, богиней процветания, следует посвятить Верховной Личности Бога. Каждый должен отказаться от ложных притязаний на мирские блага и все отдавать Кришне. Таково учение, проповедуемое Движением сознания Кришны.

В отношении Шри Кришны, ачарьи довольно часто объясняют это Шри как Шримати Радхарани.

----------

